
Netflix Co-Founder Wants to Sell You a Subscription to Go to the Movies - pavornyoh
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-06-28/netflix-co-founder-wants-to-sell-you-a-subscription-to-go-to-the-movies
======
jcslzr
that is actually a good idea

